# Planetary Empires



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's nothing new, having featured in both the Planetstrike/Games Day France threads, along with Vaz's thread, but figured it was deserving of it's own thread.

Planetary Empires:

It's the 40K version of Mighty Empires, following hot on the heels of Planetstrike to provide campaign based fun. With Planetstrike looking likely for release at the start of July (I've heard 29th June, popular vote is July though), we could see PE by the end of July.

_Mighty Empires_ looks something like this: 



> The Mighty Empires map building set allows you to create a campaign landscape for your Warhammer battles. The flexible inter-locking tiles form mountains, rivers, settlements, and farmlands of a whole fantasy realm for you to fight over. This set also includes a useful guide to fighting campaigns.
> 
> Contents: 48 Flexible tiles (6 mountain tiles, 24 river tiles, 6 marsh tiles and 12 countryside tiles), 12 Cities, 12 Castles, 12 Mines, 96 Banners, Full Rulebook.


So instead of rivers, mountains and such expect urban environments that are reminiscent of the Cities of Death kit and the new bastions and fortifications for Planetstrike. There'll also be a Planetary Empires rull book akin to the Mighty Empires version.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Price from June US price list:

*WARHAMMER 40,000 EXPANSION: PLANETARY EMPIRES US$49.50* 

And Planetstrike teaser from June's French White Dwarf care of *Usagi3*.

Text translation: 


> *GALACTIC LORDS*
> 
> *PLANETARY EMPIRES*​The fourth expansion for Warhammer 40,000 is coming soon, entitled Planetary Empires. The first three expansions cover urban combat, orbital assaults or large-scale battles, but Planetary Empires is a little different, because it is a system of plastic hexagons similar to Mighty Empires (and compatible with it)! It allows you play campaigns in the form of games linked by a story. This is one of the most rewarding aspects of the Hobby, as you can watch your forces evolve and exact revenge on their enemies to make up for previous defeats. Planetary Empires can be used to create exciting campaigns.
> The box contains 48 plastic hexagons including ruined cities, roads and space ports. Games Workshop Direct also offers a hive-city hexagon sold separately. As with Mighty Empires, you can use these hexagons to play a campaign of your own devising, or use the system proposed by Jervis Johnson in the booklet provided in the box. These rules, deliberately simple, can be altered and expanded to infinity by the most inventive players. Thanks to Planetary Empires, you can link your games of Apocalypse, Warhammer 40,000 or even Epic and grow your domain on a three-dimensional map. We'll reveal more in a few months!


----------

